

Ask HN: Should I sign a photo release form for a Hack-a-thon? - don_draper

Is it common for a &quot;Hack-a-thon&quot; to ask you to sign photo release form, giving them permission to photograph you and do whatever they want with the photos?
======
gregcohn
Evaluating this from a cost/benefit point of view requires more context. If
it's a brand you don't mind being associated with publicly (on the news, in
blogs, in corporate pr, etc), and if you are reasonably sure you would gain
something good from being there, it's probably worth going forward with.

If any of those things are less than true, adjust accordingly.

Notwithstanding the above, though, if the lawyers are already so involved that
you can't walk in the door without signing a contract, how much "hack" do you
think is going to be in that hackathon???

(small edit for style)

------
olivierduval
Well... it's a closed door event so a photo release form is mandatory... but
the question is: if it was a public event (so no need for photo release form
because it's information freedom), would you hide???? Usually, photo form
release describe what the photographies may be use for: advertising, selling,
news, etc.

------
andkon
I haven't had to sign one for a hackathon before, but meh. It's probably just
so whoever's running it can have something to show off afterwards - including
in articles and etc. that could be beneficial for you if you wanna get people
using whatever you end up making.

------
rahimnathwani
Does the release really say they can do whatever they want with the photos? Or
just reasonable stuff to do with their business?

Could they license a photo of you to be used in billboard ads about the
dangers of drink, drugs, hardcoded-strings or whatever?

~~~
don_draper
It pretty much says they could use it for any legal reason. Life is short. The
chances of it causes problems are slim. I'll probably just sign it.

